# 180g and 90g tank shots!



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

gota yellow tinge due to filter peat and i recently had a huge piece of driftwood in there. 4x peacock bass, 3 tinfoil barbs, silver arrow, gold sev, 2x bichirs, DESPERATE NEED OF A CATFISHH!--- DIY tank lid.









and heres my 90 gal, with a DIY dock, im rescuing 2 red eared sliders this weekend so this will be their new home they deserve.


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

How do the turtles get on the dock? Is there a ramp?

Can't wait to see the turtle rescues (big fan of turtles.. especially those who rescue them )


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

yea i made a ramp later, still havent gotten them. i should have them sometimes this week. their current owner hasnt had them under uv for over a year, they are in brown water, and in a 20 gal tank. for 2 adult sliders.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome tanks!

I use a turtle topper for my yellow belly.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/Penn-Plax-Turtle-Topper/dp/B005FM54GS


----------



## Karawr (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds similar to the condition my turtle was in. He was 5" at the time, in a 20g with 2inches of water, and the water was full of rocks anyways so no room to swim (and I have no idea how he ate, considering they can only eat in water). Water was completely brown... no heat lamp or UVA/UVB and in a cold basement. I believe he was living in those conditions for 5 years...

Sadly this is the conditions most pet turtles live in, some in even worse.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome tanks!
> 
> I use a turtle topper for my yellow belly.
> 
> http://www.bigalspets.ca/Penn-Plax-Turtle-Topper/dp/B005FM54GS


i just buildem. i enjoy it, and it costs less for a bigger dock


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww mannn just look at those predators on the 180g! Nice tank buddy! Now i want a 180g too!!


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> Awww mannn just look at those predators on the 180g! Nice tank buddy! Now i want a 180g too!!


get a 180 and ill start you off, i need to get rid of them lol. ill give you a dirt cheap deal on peacock bass that you wont find anywhere elsee?!

am i tempting you yet?


----------

